# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Σεμινάριο της ΕAK και του ΠΣΕΕΠ με τον γνωστό Ιταλό πτηνίατρο Gino Gonzo

## jk21

H είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη για μέλη και μη των δύο συλλόγων .Για ολους τους φίλους των πουλιών δηλαδη ! Οταν καθοριστεί ο χώρος ή οταν θα τον μαθω ,αν εχει ηδη καθοριστεί ,θα σας ενημερώσω

----------


## pasxalis

Να φανταστώ δημήτρη για αθήνα μιλάμε ε?

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω αυτο πρεπει να ειναι δεδομενο .Η ΕΑΚ και ο ΠΣΕΕΠ αθηνα εχουν ως εδρα και πιστευω οτι εδω θα γινει .Μολις μαθω κατι παραπανω ,θα ενημερωσω αμεσα

----------


## pasxalis

Λέω μήπως κατάλάθος κάποιος άνεμος φέρει το σεμιναριο πιο βόρεια για κανα χαλαρώ καφεδάκι από αυτα τα ωραία:-)

----------


## jk21

Πασχαλη αν δεν υπαρξει κατι νεοτερο ,που δεν μπορω αυτη τη στιγμη να γνωριζω ,το σιγουρο ειναι πια οτι θα υπαρχει εκδηλωση στην αθηνα 

στις : 



09/02/2014 Σεμινάριο στην Αθήνα με Θέμα : Παθολογία Πτηνών με έμφαση στα Ιθαγενή - Εξωτικά. Ομιλητής : Gino Gonzo Συν διοργάνωση Ε.Α.Κ - ΠΣΕΠΠ

ενω σε κοντινη  ημερομηνια  (θα ανεβασω αντιστοιχες ανακοινωσεις ) ο ιδιος  πτηνιατρος ,θα παραστει σε σεμιναριο στην Κρητη καθως και σε μια αλλη αξιολογη εκδηλωση συνδιοργανωση της ΕΑΚ και της Λ.Ο.Χ  (τοπικοι συλλογου για πτηνα των χανιων ) 


o χωρος της εκδηλωσης δεν εχει ακομα ανακοινωθει ,αλλα οταν γινει θα ενημερωθειτε αμεσα 

Για να δειξω ποσο σημαντικο ειναι για μενα να μπορεσω να παραβρεθω στην εκδηλωση ,να  πω οτι ειναι ενα ατομο για το οποιο εχω αναφερθει κατα καιρους εδω μεσα ,ενω δεν ξεχνω ενα σημαντικοτατο αρθρο του που ειχα διαβασει παλιοτερα σε αυτο τον συνδεσμο 

http://www.ilclubdelcardellino.it/portale/index.php/pianeta-cardellino/195-la-coccidiosi-nel-cardellino

αλλα δυστυχως ειτε εχει σβηστει ,ειτε δεν ανοιγει πια (ισως ειναι σε περιοχη για μελη )  ,ομως το εχω κρατημενο για σας σε αυτοματη μεταφραση 


<<   Το κριτήριο της θεραπείας της κοκκιδίωσης σε ωδικά πτηνά διαφέρει σημαντικά από ό, τι συμβαίνει στο κοτόπουλο. Στην τελευταία, μάλιστα, είναι προτιμότερο να χρησιμοποιούν ναρκωτικά κοκκιδιοστατικά, προκειμένου να διατηρηθούν χαμηλά τα επίπεδα των εντερικών κοκκίδια και τόνωση ορισμένων ανοσία του οργανισμού. Θα πρέπει, ωστόσο, θεωρούν ότι το ψήσιμο έχει μια πολύ σύντομη ζωή (συχνά όχι περισσότερο από 50 ημέρες) και προορισμού για την ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση των εν λόγω πτηνών καθιστά αδύνατο να συνεχίσει την επιθετική θεραπεία με φάρμακα. Αν ο στόχος ήταν να διατηρήσει έναν ορισμένο αριθμό κοκκίδια σε ένα σμήνος Σπίνοι και τα άλλα πτηνά θα εκθέσουν τα πουλιά βρίσκονται σε κίνδυνο ανάπτυξης της νόσου, εάν οποιαδήποτε δύσκολη περίπτωση εξασθενημένο ανοσοποιητικό τους σύστημα. Παρόλο που ορισμένοι κατασκευαστές των φαρμάκων για χρήση ορνιθολογικών προσκαλούμε να χρησιμοποιήσετε anticoccidial προϊόντα κυκλικά ώστε να αποφευχθεί κοκκιδίωσης, η πρακτική αυτή δεν συνιστάται ως anticoccidial θεραπείες θα πρέπει να γίνεται μόνο σε περίπτωση πραγματικής ανάγκης (δηλαδή στην περίπτωση διάγνωσης της κοκκιδίωσης ορισμένων ), προκειμένου να μην διατρέχουν τον κίνδυνο να μεθάω τα πουλιά τους με φάρμακα τα οποία, ωστόσο, παρουσιάζουν κάποιο βαθμό τοξικότητας. 

Κοκκιδίαση μπορούν εύκολα να προληφθούν με την υποβολή των πτηνών σε καραντίνα έχουν αγοραστεί πρόσφατα, η θεραπεία με κατάλληλο τρόπο σε περίπτωση θετικής παρασιτολογική εξέταση των κοπράνων. Είναι καλό να εκτελέσετε αυτήν την εξέταση κατά την έναρξη της περιόδου απομόνωσης σε ένα τέλος, διότι εάν τα πουλιά είχαν υποβληθεί σε θεραπεία με φάρμακα σουλφωνίου κατά την περίοδο αμέσως πριν από την εξέταση πώλησης εύκολα θα αρνητική. Προκειμένου να αποτρέπονται πιθανές λοιμώξεις στον αρχάριο θα έπρεπε να τρέξει την παρασιτολογικά έλεγχο των πουλερικών τους, τουλάχιστον δύο μήνες πριν από την αναπαραγωγή και την εποχή του κοστούμι στο γάμο. Ένα πλέγμα στο κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού, την πρόληψη της επαφής των πουλιών με τα περιττώματά τους, περιορίζει τις δυνατότητες της μόλυνσης στην περίπτωση κατά την οποία κοκκίδια είναι παρόντα σε μερικά άτομα. Ορισμένες από τις προκλήσεις με τους ντόπιους έχουν εκτραφεί σε υπαίθρια κλουβιά από την επαφή με άγρια ​​αρέσουν συνεχώς υποθάλπουν κοκκίδια στο έντερό τους.   >>


ξερω επισης οτι βλεπει με πολυ θετικη ματια το θεμα της προληψης ασθενειων ,αλλα και επικουρικης βοηθειας  ,με χρηση φυτικων σκευασματων ,κατι που οπως θα ξερεται με βρισκει απολυτα συμφωνο !!!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Για οσους ειναι Νοτια την πρωιγουμενη μερα δηλαδη στης 8 φεβρουαριου θα ειναι στα Χανια για τον ΛΟΧ 

( ειδικοτητα του Γιατρος Γερακιων !!! )

----------


## jk21

λες να σας ξεχνουσα; 

*Σεμινάριο της Λ.Ο. ΧΑΝΙΩΝ κ της ΕΑΚ στα Χανιά με τον Ιταλό πτηνίατρο Gino Gonzo*


οταν το εμαθα ,ησουν ο πρωτος που σκεφθηκα ... λεω ο Χρηστος θα ακουσει << Gonzo >> πρωτος  και μετα εγω

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Εμεις εχουμε μονιμη εδρα 
δηλαδη νοικιαζουμε χωρο για την εδρα του ΛΟΧ αλλα ψαχνουμε μεγαλη αιθουσα για το σεμιναριο
Θα εχουμε και ξεναγηση στην αγρια πανιδα του νησιου μας
Να του δειξουμε δηλαδη 2 - 3 Γιπαετους μιας και εχουμε τον μεγαλυτερο  πληθυσμο !!!

----------


## jk21

Πιστευω θα εχετε συμμετοχη απο εκτροφεις ολης της Κρητης ... αλλα οτι νεα ,θα μας τα πεις στο << δικο σας >> θεμα που εχω ανοιξει

----------


## jk21

απο την σελιδα της EAK στο facebook  (το ιταλικο κειμενο ) ενα βιογραφικο του πτηνιατρου 

*Λίγα Λόγια ... prof. Gino Conzo 

*
*Laurea in Medicina Veterinaria (1989) conseguita presso l’Università di Napoli “Federico II".*
*
*
*Specializzazione in Tecnologia Avicola e Patologia Aviare (1991) conseguita presso la Facoltà di Medicina Veterinaria dell’Università di Napoli “Federico II".*
*
*
*Dottorato di Ricerca in “Patologia dei volatili del coniglio e della selvaggina” (1996) conseguito presso l’Università di Perugia.*
*
*
*Abilitazioni*
*
*
*Abilitazione all’esercizio della professione di Medico Veterinario (II sessione del 1989).*
*
*
*Abilitazione all’insegnamento nelle scuole superiori di Zootecnica e Scienza della Produzione Animale (1996).*
*
*
*Attività professionale*
*
*
*1. Attività svolta presso la Facoltà di*
*Medicina Veterinaria dell’Università di Napoli “Federico II”.*
*
*
*Dal 1990 al 1999 il dott. Conzo ha frequentato i laboratori del Centro*
*
*
*Sperimentale Avicunicolo di Varcaturo (NA), aggregato all’Istituto di Patologia Aviare della Facoltà di Medicina Veterinaria dell’Università di Napoli. Dopo un primo anno di volontariato (1989) il dott. Conzo è risultato vincitore di una borsa di studio (come primo classificato al concorso per l’ammissione alla scuola di specializzazione in Tecnologia Avicola e Patologia Aviare) per il biennio 1990-1991 e di una borsa di studio indetta dall’Amministrazione Provinciale di Napoli per il biennio 1992-1994.*
*
*
*Dopo aver concluso il corso di Dottorato di Ricerca (1996) il dott. Conzo è risultato vincitore di una borsa di studio post-dottorato, conclusa nel 1999. Nell’ambito della struttura universitaria il dott. Conzo ha avuto modo di ampliare la propria formazione in vari campi:*
*
*
*a) diagnosi di laboratorio delle malattie infettive aviari:*
*
*
*tecniche d’isolamento batterico sui principali terreni di coltura sintetici e biologici;*
*
*
*tecniche d’isolamento virale su colture cellulari ed uova embrionate;*
*
*
*tecniche di microscopia elettronica nella diagnosi di malattie virali;*
*
*
*tecniche sierologiche (Fissazione del Complemento, Emoagglutinazione, Inibizione dell’Emoagglutinazione, Sieroagglutinazione, Immunofluorescenza, ELISA) nella diagnosi delle malattie batteriche e virali;*
*
*
*impiego delle sonde molecolari a DNA (in particolare la Polimerase Chain Reaction) nella diagnosi delle infezioni virali;*
*
*
*applicazione dei test rapidi ELISA “antigen capture” nella diagnosi delle infezioni da Chlamydia.*
*
*
*b) attività di ricerca nel campo delle malattie infettive:*
*
*
*studi epidemiologici sulle infezioni da Orthomyxovirus (Influenza aviare), Paramyxovirus (Pseudopeste), Salmonella, Escherichia coli, virus esotici (Reovirus, Herpesvirus, Circovirus, Poliomavirus) e Chlamydia in uccelli domestici, selvatici ed esotici;*
*
*
*impiego dei vari test diagnostici per le infezioni da Chlamydia in comparazione con l’isolamento su colture cellulari;*
*
*
*indagini sulla sensibilità antibiotica degli Enterobatteri e sullo sviluppo dell’antibiotico-resistenza;*
*
*
*indagini sulle nuove patologie ad eziologia virale negli allevamenti di uccelli esotici (in particolare canarini e pappagalli): epidemiologia, evoluzione, diagnosi, terapia, immunità e profilassi;*
*
*
*metodi di disinfezione delle uova da consumo con particolare riferimento all’impiego dell’ozono;*
*
*
*studio delle zoonosi (in particolare Chlamydiosi e Salmonellosi) associate agli animali da compagnia (uccelli e rettili).*
*
*
*c) sperimentazione “sul campo” di farmaci:*
*
*
*la colistina nelle infezioni gastroenteriche del coniglio e nella Salmonellosi del pollo;*
*
*
*vaccino contro la Salmonellosi nelle galline ovaiole;*
*
*
*farmaci anticoccidici nelle Coccidiosi del coniglio e del tacchino.*
*
*
*d) attività didattica:*
*
*
*lezioni, seminari ed esercitazioni nell’ambito del corso di Patologia Aviare del V anno del corso di Laurea in Medicina Veterinaria, presso l’Università di Napoli;*
*
*
*lezioni, seminari ed esercitazioni nell’ambito della scuola di specializzazione in “Patologia dei volatili, del coniglio e della selvaggina”, presso l’Università di Napoli.*
*
*
*Attività didattica svolta presso altre strutture.*
*
*
*Lezione: “allevamento e malattie degli Psittacidi” nell’ambito del 12° corso di formazione specialistica in tecnica dell’allevamento avicolo e patologia aviare – V modulo: Zoonosi aviarie e patologia delle altre specie. Fondazione Iniziative Zooprofilattiche e Zootecniche. Brescia, 5/11/03.*
*
*
*Lezione: “allevamento e malattie degli Psittacidi” nell’ambito del 13° corso di formazione specialistica in tecnica dell’allevamento avicolo e patologia aviare – V modulo: Zoonosi aviarie e patologia delle altre specie. Fondazione Iniziative Zooprofilattiche e Zootecniche. Brescia, 12/05/05.*
*
*
*Servizio svolto presso pubbliche amministrazioni*
*
*
*Incarico trimestrale (ottobre-dicembre 2001) conferito dall’Istituto Zooprofilattico Sperimentale delle Regioni Lazio e Toscana, con la qualifica di veterinario dirigente, per fronteggiare l’emergenza Blue Tongue. L’attività è stata svolta presso l’Azienda U.S.L. di Frosinone (FR/B).*
*
*
*Convenzione per incarico di prestazione professionale con l’Istituto Zooprofilattico Sperimentale delle Regioni Lazio e Toscana, della durata di 5 mesi (11/03/02-10/08/02), per la campagna di vaccinazione nei confronti della Blue Tongue. L’attività è stata svolta presso l’Azienda U.S.L. di Frosinone (FR/B), presidio di Ceccano.*
*
*
*Convenzione per incarico di prestazione professionale con l’ASL CE/2, Area “C”, della durata di 12 mesi (3/2/03-3/2/04) con compiti relativi alle disposizioni contenute negli art. 11 e 24 e nei capitoli 1, 2, 3 e 4 del D.P.R. n. 54/97*
*
*
*Attività libero professionale.*
*
*
*Consulenza veterinaria presso allevamenti di pollame, conigli, selvaggina, struzzi ed uccelli ornamentali su tutto il territorio nazionale;*
*
*
*Consulenza veterinaria specialistica presso ambulatori e cliniche veterinarie nel settore della clinica e della chirurgia degli uccelli e dei rettili;*
*
*
*Consulenza presso alcune stazioni di quarantena per uccelli esotici in Campania, Lazio e Piemonte;*
*
*
*Consulenza presso alcuni centri di recupero della fauna selvatica della LIPU e del WWF.*
*
*
*Collaborazioni estere.*
*
*
*Collaborazione con la “Biogal” (Israele) per la preparazione di test sierologici per la diagnosi della Chlamydiosi aviare e bovina;*
*
*
*Collaborazione con l’ambulatorio “de aves ornamentais” presso l’Istituto di Patologia Aviare dell’Università di San Paolo (Brasile): seminari, lezioni e ricerca sulle patologie degli uccelli esotici e selvatici (Luglio 1996);*
*
*
*Collaborazione con la clinica veterinaria “European Veterinary Centre” di Dubai (Emirati Arabi Uniti) in qualità di esperto di patologia aviare (Maggio-Agosto 2001).*
*
*
*Membro del “Gruppo di lavoro sulla Chlamydiosi Aviare” dell’Unione Europea, in qualità di esperto delle malattie infettive degli uccelli esotici e delle problematiche di quarantena.*
*
*
*Dal 2005 consulente del World Parrot Trust sulle problematiche igienico sanitarie relative al commercio di uccelli esotici.*
*
*
*Associazioni*
*
*
*Il dott. Conzo è membro delle seguenti associazioni:*
*
*
*Association of Avian Veterinarians (AAV);*
*
*
*Società Italiana di Patologia Aviare (SIPA).*
*
*
*Lingue straniere*
*
*
*Inglese.*
*
*
*Pubblicazioni scientifiche*
*
*
*Il dott. Conzo è autore dei volumi:*
*
*
*1) Conzo G.: “Medicina degli Uccelli da Gabbia” (Edizioni Calderini-Edagricole, 2001)*
*
*
*2) Ravazzi G., Conzo G.: “Tutti i pappagalli del mondo” (De Vecchi Editore, 2004)*
*
*
*Il dott. Conzo è stato il curatore della sezione veterinaria nei seguenti volumi sugli uccelli ornamentali:*
*
*
*1) Ravazzi G.: “Agapornis” (Edizioni FOI, 2003)*
*
*
*2) Ravazzi G.: “Il Grande Libro dei Canarini” (De Vecchi Editore, 2003).*
*
*
*3) Lucarini S et al.: Estrildidi (Edizioni FOI, 2005)*
*
*
*Il dott. Conzo è autore di 42 pubblicazioni scientifiche, su riviste italiane e straniere, oltre a numerose pubblicazioni a carattere divulgativo.*
*
*
*ELENCO DELLE PUBBLICAZIONI DEL DOTT. GINO CONZO*
*
*
*1) Menna L.F., Piccininno G., Conzo G., D'Amore E., Ciuchini F., Papparella V.: Isolamenti di S.enteritidis da pulcinaie in Campania. Atti Società Italiana di Patologia Aviare XXX Convegno. Zootecnica Inter., Febbraio 1992, 21-23.*
*
*
*2) Fioretti A., Menna L.F., Conzo G., Guarini C.P.B., Papparella V.: Presence of Chlamydia in cloacal swabs of intensive reared Toulouse geese. Proceeding 9th International Symposium on Waterfowl, Pisa, Italy, 16-18 September 1992, 185-187.*
*
*
*3) Menna L.F., Conzo G., Fioretti A., Guarini C.P.B., Papparella V.: L'evoluzione dell'antibiotico resistenza verso presidi terapeutici comunemente impiegati in campo avicolo osservati dal 1989 al 1992. Atti XXXI Convegno Società Italiana Patologia Aviare. Zootecnica Inter., Febbraio 1993, 46-50.*
*
*
*4) Fioretti A., Guarini C.P.B., Menna L.F., Conzo G., Papparella V.: Isolamenti di Ortho e Paramyxovirus aviari da oche di Tolosa allevate intensivamente ed utilizzate come "animali sentinella". Atti XXXI Convegno Società Italiana di Patologia Aviare. Zootecnica Inter., Febbraio 1993, 51-54.*
*
*
*5) Fioretti A., Menna L.F., Conzo G., Guarini C.P.B., Papparella V., Sato H., Bergamaschi A.: Attività della Colistina nella sindrome gastroenterica del coniglio sperimentalmente indotta. Riv.Coniglicoltura, 10, 1992, 47-51.*
*
*
*6) Menna L.F., Conzo G., Fioretti A., Sato H., Bergamaschi A., Papparella V.: Efficacia nel pollo della Colistina per le infezioni sostenute da S.enteritidis. Zootecnica Inter., Ottobre 1992, 62-66.*
*
*
*7) Menna L.F., Conzo G., Fioretti A., Pizzuti R., Ortolani R., Maiolino R.: Considerazioni epidemiologiche sul rapporto fra isolamenti di S.enteritidis in campo avicolo e le tossinfezioni alimentari in Campania (triennio 1990/93). Atti XLVII Convegno Nazionale SISVET, Riccione, Settembre 1993, 895-899.*
*
*
*8) Menna L.F., Conzo G., Fioretti A., Rossi P., Papparella V.: Indagine sperimentale sulla efficacia di alcune misure di profilassi per l'infezione da S.enteritidis nelle galline ovaiole. Atti XXXII Convegno della Società Italiana di Patologia Aviare, Forlì, 7-8 Ottobre 1993. Zootecnica Inter., Giugno 1994, 64-67.*
*
*
*9) Conzo G., Menna L.F., Fioretti A., Piccininno G., Maiolino R.: Isolamenti di S.typhimurium da uccelli esotici d'importazione. Atti XXXII Convegno della Società Italiana di Patologia Aviare, Forlì, 7-8 Ottobre 1993. Zootecnica Inter., Giugno 1994, 68-71.*
*
*
*10) Fioretti A., Menna L.F., Guberti V., Conzo G., Papparella V.: Isolamenti di virus influenzali aviari da gabbiani reali (Larus argentatus) catturati in Italia nel 1992. Atti XXXII Convegno Nazionale Società Italiana Patologia Aviare, Forlì, 7-8 Ottobre 1993. Zootecnica Inter., Giugno 1994, 75-78.*
*
*
*11) Fioretti A., Menna L.F., Conzo G., Maiolino R., Papparella V.: Isolamento di Paramyxovirus da uccelli rapaci ospitati presso lo Zoo di Napoli. Atti XLVIII Convegno Nazionale Società Italiana delle Scienze Veterinarie, Giardini Naxos (ME), 28 Settembre-1 Ottobre 1994, 981-984.*
*
*
*12) Menna L.F., Fioretti A., Conzo G., Fattori F., Grinberg A., Papparella V.: Isolamento di enterobatteri da uccelli selvatici allo stato libero ed in cattività (1986-1992). Acta Med.Vet., 40 (1), 21-30, 1994.*
*
*
*13) Conzo G.: Considerazioni epidemiologiche sulla Salmonellosi negli uccelli da gabbia e da voliera. Italia Ornitologica, XXIII (4), 33-34, 1997.*
*
*
*14) Conzo G.: La terapia antibiotica negli uccelli da gabbia. Italia Ornitologica, XXIV (2), 39-42, 1998.*
*
*
*15) Menna L.F., Conzo G., Fioretti A., Magnino S., Fabbi M.: Indagine comparativa su 2 metodiche impiegate per il rilievo dell'antigene Chlamydia spp. da tamponi cloacali di volatili. Atti XLIX Convegno Nazionale Società Italiana delle Scienze Veterinarie, 27-30 Settembre 1995, Salsomaggiore Terme (PR), 161.*
*
*
*16) Menna L.F., Conzo G., Piccirillo A., Fioretti A., Papparella V.: Isolamento di S.enteritidis da incubatoi in Campania. Atti XXXIII Convegno Nazionale Società Italiana Patologia Aviare, Forlì, 6-7 Ottobre 1994. Zootecnica Inter., Febbraio 1995, 65-69.*
*
*
*17) Fioretti A., Menna L.F., Calabria M., Conzo G., Papparella V.: Isolamento di Ortho- e Paramyxovirus aviari da galline ovaiole con problemi di calo d'ovodeposizione. Atti XXXIII Convegno Nazionale Società Italiana Patologia Aviare, Forlì, 6-7 Ottobre 1994. Zootecnica Inter., Febbraio 1995, 56-59.*
*
*
*18) Conzo G., Menna L.F., Fioretti A., Adone R., Papparella V.: Osservazioni su focolai di Salmonellosi in canarini (Serinus canaria) in Campania. Considerazioni epidemiologiche (1993-1994). Atti XXXIII Convegno Nazionale Società Italiana Patologia Aviare, Forlì, 6-7 Ottobre 1994. Zootecnica Inter., Febbraio 1995, 73-75.*
*
*
*19) Magnino S., Conzo G., Fioretti A., Menna L.F., Rampin T., Sironi G., Fabbi M., Kaleta E.F. An outbreak of Pacheco’s Parrot Disease in psittacine birds recently imported to Campania, Italy: isolation of Psittacid Herpesvirus 2. 1996, J.Vet.Med.(B), 43 (10), 631-637.*
*
*
*20) Fioretti A., Menna L.F., Calabria M., Piccirillo A., Conzo G., Papparella V.: Isolamento di un ceppo di virus influenzale di tipo A, subtipo H3N2 di probabile origine suina da broiler. XXXIV Convegno della Società Italiana di Patologia Aviare, Forlì, Ottobre 1995. Zootecnica Inter., Giugno 1996, 65-66.*
*
*
*21) Menna L.F., Conzo G., Piccirillo A., Fioretti A., Piccininno G., Ciuchini F.: L'isolamento da galline ovaiole di un ceppo di S.enteritidis con biotipo riferibile a Shigella spp.. XXXIV Convegno della Società Italiana di Patologia Aviare, Forlì, Ottobre 1995. Zootecnica Inter., Giugno 1996, 67-69.*
*
*
*22) Menna L.F., Conzo G., Fioretti A., Papparella V.: Indagine preliminare sulla presenza di Chlamydia sp. in uccelli rapaci ospitati presso due Centri di recupero del WWF in Campania. Suppl.Ric.Biol.Selvaggina, XXIV, 537-539, 1996.*
*
*
*23) Conzo G., Menna L.F., Fioretti A., Papparella V.: Risultati preliminari di un indagine sulla modificazione della flora batterica intestinale (enterobatteri) in uccelli rapaci adattati alla cattività. Suppl.Ric.Biol.Selvaggina, XXIV, 541-545, 1996.*
*
*
*24) Piccirillo A., Lambiase M., Conzo G., Menna L.F., Fioretti A.: Monitoraggio batteriologico e parassitologico su campioni di feci di fagiani riproduttori in due allevamenti campani: risultati preliminari. I Convegno Stazione di Monitoraggio Ambientale dei Monti Picentini (S.M.A.MP.), Montella 16-18 Maggio 1997. Dryocopus, vol.1 (1), 41, 1997.*
*
*
*25) Menna L.F., Conzo G., Cecio L., Piccirillo A.: Gli uccelli rapaci come possibili vettori di zoonosi : impiego dell’ELISA antigen capture test per la ricerca della Chlamydia spp. I Convegno Stazione di Monitoraggio Ambientale dei Monti Picentini (S.M.A.MP.), Montella 16-18 Maggio 1997. Dryocopus, vol.1 (1), 41, 1997.*
*
*
*26) Conzo G., Fioretti A., Cerrone A., Baiano A., Maraiani F.: L’incremento di uccelli da gabbia e rettili come animali di affezione: controllo in relazione alla diffusione di ageni zoonosici. Giornate Scientifiche delle Facoltà di Medicina e Chirurgia, Farmacia e Medicina Veterinaria, Università di Napoli Federico II, 19-21 giugno 1997, poster n.317, pag.374.*
*
*
*27) Menna L.F., Piccirillo A., Calabria M., Conzo G., Baiano A., Mariani F.: L’impiego dell’ozono come disinfettante alternativo. Giornate Scientifiche delle Facoltà di Medicina e Chirurgia, Farmacia e Medicina Veterinaria, Università di Napoli Federico II, 19-21 giugno 1997, poster n.326, pag.384.*
*
*
*28) Conzo G., Lavazza A., Sironi G., Magnino S., M.Fabbi, Menna L.F., Fioretti A., Papparella V.: Malattia del Becco e delle penne degli Psittacidi (PBFD): descrizione di un caso in un Cacatua (Cacatua galerita) d’importazione. Atti 35° Convegno della Società Italiana di Patologia Aviare. La Selezione Veterinaria, Agosto/Settembre 1997 (8-9), 711-719, 1997.*
*
*
*29) Menna L.F., Piccirillo A., Calabria M., Conzo G., Papparella V.: Prove in vitro del potere inattivante dell’ozono verso enterobatteri patogeni di origine aviare. Atti 35° Convegno della Società Italiana di Patologia Aviare. La Selezione Veterinaria, Agosto/Settembre 1997 (8-9), 699-702, 1997.*
*
*
*30) Fioretti A., Mariani F., Piccirillo A., Conzo G., Calabria M., Menna F.: Controllo epidemiologico in relazione alla presenza di enterobatteri patogeni in primati dello Zoo di Napoli. Atti della Societa Italiana delle Scienze Veterinarie, Bologna 17-20 Settembre 1997, Vol. LI, pp.349-350, 1997.*
*
*
*31) Menna L.F., Piccirillo A., Calabria M., Conzo G., Fioretti A., Papparella V.: Uso dell’ozono come disinfettante del guscio delle uova da cova. Atti della Società Italiana delle Scienze Veterinarie, Bologna 17-20 Settembre 1997, Vol. LI, pp.483-484, 1997.*
*
*
*32) Menna L.F., Piccirillo A., Conzo G., Cerrone A, Fioretti A.: L’ozono: disinfettante alternativo. Risvolti tossicologici. III Convegno Naz. di Celltox - Ass.It.Tossicol. in vitro e IV Convegno Gruppo Tossicol. Mol. e Cell. della SITOX “Modelli e Meccanismi di Tossicità” , Vietri sul Mare 5-7 Novembre 1997, pag.P32.*
*
*
*33) Menna L.F., Cerrone A., Conzo G., Piccirillo A., Fioretti A. : Terapia e profilassi in avicoltura : l’evoluzione dell’antibiotico-resistenza di E.coli e Salmonelle dal 1989 al 1998. Giornate Scientifiche delle Facoltà di Medicina e Chirurgia, Farmacia e Medicina Veterinaria, Università di Napoli Federico II, 2-4 aprile 1998, poster n.221, pag.258.*
*
*
*34) Menna L.F., Cerrone A., Conzo G., Piccirillo A.: L’andamento dal 1989 al 1997 dell’antibiotico resistenza di E.coli e Salmonella. Considerazioni sulle misure di terapia e profilassi. Atti XXXVI Convegno SIPA, La Selezione Veterinaria, agosto/settembre 1998 (8-9), 607-618.*
*
*
*35) Conzo G., Menna L.F., Cerrone A.: Infezioni da enterobatteri in canarini (Serinus canaria) associate a contaminazione batterica dei mangimi. Atti XXXVI Convegno SIPA, La Selezione Veterinaria, agosto/settembre 1998 (8-9), 717-723.*
*
*
*36) Conzo G., Cerrone A., Adone R., Menna L.F., Rinaldi L., Fioretti A.: Risultati preliminari di un’indagine sulla presenza di Salmonelle in carcasse di uccelli rapaci. Atti XXXVI Convegno SIPA, La Selezione Veterinaria, agosto/settembre 1998 (8-9), 741-748.*
*
*
*37) Conzo G.: Lori e lorichetti: l’alimentazione in cattività. Italia Ornitologica, XXV (5), 31-35, 1999.*
*
*
*38) Conzo G., Liberti L.: Megabacterium infections of the proventriculus in recently imported pet birds to Italy. Proceedings of 5th European Association of Avian Veterinarians Conference-3th Ecams Scientific Meeting. Pisa, Italy, 17-22 May, 1999. Pp. 30-32.*
*
*
*39) Conzo G., Lavazza A., Baiano a., Fioretti A.: Infezioni da Poliomavirus in psittacidi neonati. Atti XXXVIII Convegno SIPA, La Selezione Veterinaria, agosto/settembre 2000.*
*
*
*40) Conzo G., Lavazza A., Fulgione D.: Infezione concomitante da virus della PBFD e Poliomavirus aviare in Parrocchetti dal collare indiani. Atti XXXIX Convegno SIPA, La Selezione Veterinaria, in stampa.*
*
*
*41) Conzo G., Magnino S., Lavazza A., Sironi G., Fioretti A., Kaleta E.F.: Reovirus infection in two species of psittaciformes recently imported into Italy. Avian Pathology, 30 (1), 43-47, 2001.*
*
*
*42) Costantini V., Guaricci AC., Conzo G., Lacalandra G.M., Minoia P.: Sessaggio di rapaci diurni e notturni mediante PCR e Polimorfismo di restrizione (RFLP). IV Congresso Nazionale Società Italiana Riproduzione Animale (S.I.R.A.). Pisa, 8-9 Giugno 2006.
*

και μια αυτοματη μεταφραση google (οχι απαραιτητα πληρως ανταποκρινομενη στο γνησιο κειμενο πχ οπου βλεπετε << ναρκωτικα >> στην ουσια εννοει φαρμακα )



*Λίγα Λόγια ... prof . Gino Conzo*
*Πτυχίο Κτηνιατρικής ( 1989 ) από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Νάπολης « Φεντερίκο ΙΙ» .*

*Ειδίκευση στην Τεχνολογία και τη γρίπη των πουλερικών Παθολογία ( 1991 ) που χορηγείται από την Κτηνιατρική Σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου της Νάπολης « Φεντερίκο ΙΙ» .*

*Διδακτορικό στην " Παθολογία του κουνελιού και τα φτερωτά θηράματα " ( 1996 ) από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Περούτζια .*

*προσόντα*

*Πρόσβαση στο επάγγελμα του κτηνιάτρου ( Μέρος II του 1989 ) .*

*Προσόντων για τη διδασκαλία σε σχολεία της δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης της Επιστήμης Ζωικής Παραγωγής και Ζωικής Παραγωγής ( 1996 ) .*

*επαγγελματική Δραστηριότητα*

*1 . Οι δραστηριότητες που πραγματοποιούνται στο Τμήμα*
*Κτηνιατρικής , Πανεπιστήμιο της Νάπολης « Φεντερίκο ΙΙ» .*

*Από το 1990-1999 ο Δρ Conzo παρακολούθησε τα εργαστήρια του Κέντρου*

*Πειραματική πουλερικών και κουνελιών Varcaturo ( NA ) , συγκεντρώνουν το Ινστιτούτο της γρίπης των Παθολογικής Ανατομικής, Κτηνιατρική Σχολή , Πανεπιστήμιο της Νάπολης . Μετά από ένα πρώτο έτος εθελοντισμού ( 1989 ) dr . Conzo ήταν ο νικητής της υποτροφίας ( όπως το πρώτο βραβείο στον διαγωνισμό για την εισαγωγή στο μεταπτυχιακό σχολείο στην τεχνολογία και τη γρίπη των πουλερικών Παθολογία) για τη διετία 1990-1991 και επιχορήγηση που εκδίδεται από την επαρχία της Νάπολης η διετία 1992-1994 .*

*Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της πορεία διδακτορικό ( 1996 ) dr . Conzo κέρδισε μια υποτροφία μεταδιδακτορική , που ολοκληρώθηκε το 1999 . Εντός του dr πανεπιστημιακή δομή . Conzo είχαν την ευκαιρία να διευρύνουν την εκπαίδευσή τους σε διάφορους τομείς :*

*α) εργαστηριακή διάγνωση της γρίπης των μολυσματικών ασθενειών :*

*Η μόνωση της μείζονος βακτηριακή μέσα καλλιέργειας , συνθετικών και βιολογικών παραγόντων ?*

*τεχνικές απομόνωση του ιού σε καλλιέργεια κυττάρων και γονιμοποιημένα αυγά ?*

*μικροσκοπία ηλεκτρονίων στη διάγνωση των ιογενών ασθενειών ?*

*ορολογικές τεχνικές ( του συμπληρώματος, την αιμοσυγκόλληση , η αναστολή αιμοσυγκόλλησης , δοκιμές συγκόλλησης ορού , ανοσοφθορισμό , ELISA) στη διάγνωση βακτηριακών και ιογενών ασθενειών ?*

*χρήση μοριακών ανιχνευτών για DNA ( ειδικότερα , η Αλυσιδωτή Αντίδραση Πολυμεράσης ) στη διάγνωση μολύνσεων από ιούς ?*

*εφαρμογή της ταχείας δοκιμών ELISA " σύλληψης αντιγόνου » στη διάγνωση των λοιμώξεων από χλαμύδια .*

*β ) Οι ερευνητικές δραστηριότητες στον τομέα των λοιμωδών νόσων :*

*επιδημιολογικές μελέτες σχετικά με τις λοιμώξεις ορθομυξο-ιό ( γρίπη των πτηνών ) , Paramyxovirus ( Newcastle ) , Salmonella , Escherichia coli , εξωτικό ιό ( ρεοϊός , λοίμωξη από ιό του έρπητα , Circovirus , Polyomavirus ) και τα χλαμύδια στα οικιακά πτηνά , άγρια ​​και εξωτικά ?*

*χρήση από διάφορες διαγνωστικές εξετάσεις για χλαμύδια , σε σύγκριση με την απομόνωση σε κυτταρικές καλλιέργειες ?*

*έρευνες για την αντιμικροβιακή ευαισθησία της Enterobacteriaceae και την ανάπτυξη της μικροβιακής αντοχής ?*

*έρευνες των νέων ασθενειών ιογενούς αιτιολογίας σε σμήνη των εξωτικών πουλιών ( καναρίνια και παπαγάλους ιδίως ) : επιδημιολογία , την εξέλιξη, τη διάγνωση , τη θεραπεία και την προφύλαξη ασυλία ?*

*μέθοδοι απολύμανσης των αυγών για κατανάλωση , με ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στη χρήση του όζοντος ?*

*μελέτη των ζωονόσων ( ειδικότερα , χλαμυδίαση και σαλμονέλωση ) που σχετίζονται με τα ζώα συντροφιάς ( πουλιά και ερπετά ) .*

*γ) πειραματισμός "στο πεδίο " των ναρκωτικών :*

*κολιστίνη σε λοιμώξεις του γαστρεντερικού σαλμονέλα στο κοτόπουλο και κουνέλι ?*

*εμβόλιο κατά της σαλμονέλας στις όρνιθες ωοπαραγωγής ?*

*Κοκκιδίωση αντίκοκκιδιακών ναρκωτικά στο κουνέλι και γαλοπούλα .*

*δ) διδασκαλία :*

*διαλέξεις , σεμινάρια και ημερίδες κατά τη διάρκεια της γρίπης Παθολογίας του πέμπτου έτους του πτυχίου Κτηνιατρικής στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Νάπολης ?*

*στο σχολείο εξειδίκευσης στην " Παθολογία των πουλερικών , κουνελιών και άγριων θηραμάτων , " στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Νάπολης διαλέξεις , σεμινάρια και ημερίδες .*

*Διδασκαλία δραστηριότητα σε άλλες εγκαταστάσεις .*

*Μάθημα : « η εκτροφή παπαγάλων και την ασθένεια » , ως μέρος του 12ου εξειδικευμένο πρόγραμμα εκπαίδευσης στην πτηνοτροφία και την τεχνική της γρίπης παθολογία - Ενότητα V : ζωονόσοι γρίπης παθολογία και άλλα είδη . Ίδρυμα Zooprofilattiche Πρωτοβουλίες και Κτηνοτροφίας . Μπρέσια, 05.11.03 .*

*Μάθημα : « η εκτροφή παπαγάλων και την ασθένεια » , ως μέρος του 13ου εξειδικευμένο πρόγραμμα εκπαίδευσης στην πτηνοτροφία και την τεχνική της γρίπης παθολογία - Ενότητα V : ζωονόσοι γρίπης παθολογία και άλλα είδη . Ίδρυμα Zooprofilattiche Πρωτοβουλίες και Κτηνοτροφίας . Μπρέσια, 12/05/05 .*

*Υπηρεσία πραγματοποιείται σε κυβερνητικό*

*Εκχώρηση Quarterly ( Οκτώβριος-Δεκέμβριος 2001 ), που απονέμεται από το Ινστιτούτο Zooprofilattico τις περιοχές της Λάτσιο και την Τοσκάνη, με την αναγνώριση της κτηνιατρικής υπηρεσίας , για την κάλυψη έκτακτων αναγκών του καταρροϊκού πυρετού του προβάτου . Η δραστηριότητα πραγματοποιήθηκε στο USL Φροζινόνε ( FR / Β ) .*

*Σύμβαση για λογαριασμό των επαγγελματικών υπηρεσιών με το Ινστιτούτο Zooprofilattico οι περιφέρειες της Λάτσιο και την Τοσκάνη, διάρκειας 5 μηνών ( 11/03/02-10/08/02 ) για την εκστρατεία εμβολιασμού κατά του καταρροϊκού πυρετού του προβάτου . Η δραστηριότητα πραγματοποιήθηκε στο USL Φροζινόνε ( FR / Β ) , η κάλυψη των Ceccano .*

*Σύμβαση για λογαριασμό της επαγγελματικής απόδοσης με την ASL CE / 2 , στην περιοχή "C" , με διάρκεια 12 μηνών ( 3/2/03-3/2/04 ), με καθήκοντα που σχετίζονται με τις διατάξεις που περιέχονται στο άρθρο . 11:24 και στα κεφάλαια 1 , 2 , 3 και 4 του Προεδρικού Διατάγματος n. 54/97*

*Επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα .*

*Κτηνιατρικές συμβουλές σε πουλερικά , κουνέλια , κρέας ελαφιού , στρουθοκάμηλο και διακοσμητικά πτηνά σε όλη την εθνική επικράτεια ?*

*Ειδικός κτηνιατρικές συμβουλές σε κτηνιατρικές κλινικές και στον τομέα της κλινικής χειρουργικής και των πτηνών και ερπετών ?*

*Διαβούλευση με ορισμένους σταθμούς καραντίνας για εξωτικά πουλιά στην Καμπανία , Λάτιο και Πιεμόντε ?*

*Διαβούλευση με ορισμένα από τα κέντρα αποκατάστασης της άγριας ζωής της Lipu και το WWF .*

*Εξωτερικών συνεργασίες .*

*Συνεργασία με το « Biogal " ( Ισραήλ) για την προετοιμασία των ορολογικών δοκιμών για τη διάγνωση της γρίπης των βοοειδών και χλαμυδίασης ?*

*Συνεργασία με τη χειρουργική επέμβαση " de aves Ornamentais " στο Ινστιτούτο της γρίπης των Παθολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου του Σάο Πάολο (Βραζιλία ) : σεμινάρια , διαλέξεις και έρευνα για ασθένειες άγρια ​​και εξωτικά πουλιά (Ιούλιος 1996 ) ?*

*Συνεργασία με την κτηνιατρική κλινική « Ευρωπαϊκή Κτηνιατρική Κέντρου » στο Ντουμπάι ( Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα ) ως εμπειρογνώμονας στο θέμα της γρίπης παθολογία ( Μάιος-Αύγουστος 2001) .*

*Μέλος της « Ομάδας Εργασίας για τη γρίπη των χλαμυδίαση « η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση , ως εμπειρογνώμονας σε μολυσματικές ασθένειες από εξωτικά πουλιά και τα θέματα καραντίνας .*

*Από το 2005 σύμβουλος της World Parrot εμπιστοσύνη για την υγεία και την υγιεινή θέματα που σχετίζονται με το εμπόριο εξωτικών πτηνών .*

*Σύλλογοι*

*Ο dr . Conzo είναι μέλος των ακόλουθων ενώσεων :*

*Σύνδεσμος της γρίπης των Κτηνιάτρων ( AAV) ?*

*Ιταλικά Κοινωνία της γρίπης των Παθολογίας ( SIPA ) .*

*ξένες Γλώσσες*

*Αγγλικά .*

*Επιστημονικές Δημοσιεύσεις*

*Ο dr . Conzo είναι συγγραφέας των βιβλίων :*

*1 ) Conzo Γ. : « Ιατρικής του Birds Cage " ( Εκδόσεις Calderini - Edagricole , 2001 )*

*2 ) Ravazzi Γ. , Γ. Conzo : " Όλοι οι παπαγάλοι του κόσμου " ( De Vecchi Editore , 2004 )*

*Ο dr . Conzo ήταν ο επιμελητής της κτηνιατρικής στους ακόλουθους όγκους για τα διακοσμητικά πτηνά :*

*1 ) Ravazzi Γ. : " Lovebird " ( FOI Εκδόσεις , 2003 )*

*2 ) Ravazzi Γ. : « Το μεγάλο βιβλίο των Καναρίων Νήσων » ( De Vecchi Editore , 2003 ) .*

*3 ) S Lucarini et al : . Waxbills ( FOI Editions , 2005 )*

*Ο dr . Conzo είναι ο συγγραφέας 42 επιστημονικών δημοσιεύσεων σε ιταλικά και ξένα περιοδικά , καθώς και πολυάριθμες δημοσιεύσεις σε δημοφιλή χαρακτήρα .*

*ΚΑΤΑΛΟΓΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΚΔΟΣΕΩΝ ΤΗΣ DR . GINO Conzo*

*1 ) LF Menna , Γ. Piccininno , Conzo Γ. , Ε. D' Amore , F. Ciuchini , Papparella Β. : Απομόνωση S.enteritidis από pulcinaie στην Καμπανία . Πράξεις της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας της γρίπης Παθολογίας XXX Κογκρέσο . Ζωοτεχνία Inter . , Φεβρουάριος 1992 , 21-23 .*

*2 ) Α. Fioretti , Menna LF , Conzo Γ. , Guarini CPB , Papparella V : Παρουσία χλαμύδια σε περιττωμάτων των εντατικών εκτρέφονται χήνες Τουλούζη . Προχωρώντας 9ο Διεθνές Συμπόσιο Νηκτικών , Πίζα, Ιταλία , 16-18 Σεπτεμβρίου 1992 185-187 .*

*3 ) Menna LF , Conzo Γ., Α. Fioretti , Guarini CPB , Papparella V. : Η εξέλιξη της αντοχής στα αντιβιοτικά σε θεραπευτικούς παράγοντες που χρησιμοποιούνται συνήθως στον τομέα των πουλερικών που παρατηρείται 1989-1992 . Πράξεις XXXI Συνέδριο της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας της γρίπης των Παθολογίας . Ζωοτεχνία Inter . , Φεβρουάριος 1993 , 46-50 .*

*4 ) Α. Fioretti , Guarini CPB , Menna LF , Conzo Γ. , Papparella Β. : Απομόνωση της γρίπης των Paramyxovirus Ortho και Τουλούζη από χήνες που εκτρέφονται εντατικά και να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως « ζώα-δείκτες . " Πράξεις XXXI Συνέδριο της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας της γρίπης των Παθολογίας . Ζωοτεχνία Inter . , Φεβρουάριος 1993 , 51-54 .*

*5 ) Α. Fioretti , Menna LF , Conzo Γ. , Guarini CPB , Papparella Β. , Η. Sato , Α. Bergamaschi : Δραστηριότητες Colistin στο κουνέλι πειραματικά προκαλούμενη γαστρεντερικά προβλήματα . Riv.Coniglicoltura , 10 , 1992 47-51 .*

*6 ) Menna LF , Conzo Γ. , Α. Fioretti , Η. Sato , Α. Bergamaschi , V. Papparella : Αποτελεσματικότητα του Colistin στο κοτόπουλο για λοιμώξεις που προκαλούνται από S.enteritidis . Ζωοτεχνία Inter . , Οκτώβριος 1992 , 62-66 .*

*7 ) Menna LF , Conzo Γ. , Α. Fioretti , Α. Pizzuti , Ortolani R. , Maiolino R. : Επιδημιολογικές εκτιμήσεις για τη σχέση μεταξύ του τομέα απομονώνει από S.enteritidis σε πουλερικά και των τροφιμογενών νόσων στην Καμπανία ( τριετή περίοδο 1990 έως 1993 ) . Πράξεις XLVII Εθνικό Συνέδριο SISVET , Ριτσιόνε , Σεπτέμβριο του 1993, 895-899 .*

*8 ) Menna LF , Conzo Γ. , Α. Fioretti , P. Rossi , V. Papparella : Πειραματική διερεύνηση της αποτελεσματικότητας ορισμένων μέτρων προφύλαξης για τη λοίμωξη S.enteritidis στις όρνιθες ωοπαραγωγής . Πράξεις XXXII Συνέδριο της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας της γρίπης των Παθολογίας , Φορλί , 7 - 8 Οκτώβριος 1993 . Ζωοτεχνία Inter . , Ιούνιος 1994 , 64-67 .*

*9 ) Conzo Γ. , Menna LF , Α. Fioretti , Piccininno Γ. , Maiolino R. : Απομόνωση του S. typhimurium από εισαγόμενα εξωτικά πουλιά . Πράξεις XXXII Συνέδριο της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας της γρίπης των Παθολογίας , Φορλί , 7 - 8 Οκτώβριος 1993 . Ζωοτεχνία Inter . , Ιούνιος 1994 , 68-71 .*

*10 ) Α. Fioretti , Menna LF , Guberti Β. , Γ. Conzo , Papparella Β. : Απομόνωση του ιού της γρίπης των πτηνών από γλάρους ρέγγα ( Larus argentatus ) συλλαμβάνονται στην Ιταλία το 1992 . Πράξεις XXXII Εθνικό Συνέδριο της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας της γρίπης των Παθολογίας , Φορλί , 7 με 8 Οκτ 1993 . Ζωοτεχνία Inter . , Ιούνιος 1994 , 75-78 .*

*11 ) Α. Fioretti , Menna LF , Conzo Γ. , R. Maiolino , V. Papparella : Απομόνωση Paramyxovirus από αρπακτικά πτηνά που στεγάζονται στο ζωολογικό κήπο της Νάπολης . Πρακτικά Εθνικό Συνέδριο της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας XLVIII Κτηνιατρικών Επιστημών , Τζιαρντίνι-Νάξος ( ME ) , Σεπτέμβριος 28 - Οκτώβριος 1, 1994 981-984 .*

*12 ) LF Menna , Α. Fioretti , Conzo G. , F. Fattori , Α. Grinberg , Papparella Β. : Απομόνωση εντεροβακτηριακά από άγρια ​​πτηνά σε άγρια ​​κατάσταση και σε συνθήκες αιχμαλωσίας ( 1986-1992 ) . ACTA med.vet . , 40 ( 1 ) , 21-30 , 1994 .*

*13 ) Conzo Γ. : Επιδημιολογικές εκτιμήσεις για σαλμονέλωση στο κλουβί και τα πουλιά κλουβιών . Ορνιθολογικά Ιταλία , XXIII ( 4 ) : 33-34 , 1997 .*

*14 ) Conzo Γ. : Η αντιβιοτική θεραπεία σε ωδικά πτηνά . Ορνιθολογική Ιταλία , XXIV ( 2 ) , 39-42 , 1998 .*

*15 ) LF Menna , Conzo Γ. , Α. Fioretti , Magnino Σ. , Μ. Fabbi : Συγκριτική μελέτη των δύο μεθόδων που χρησιμοποιούνται για την ανίχνευση του αντιγόνου Chlamydia spp . από περιττωμάτων των πτηνών . Πρακτικά Εθνικό Συνέδριο της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας ΧίΙΧ Κτηνιατρικών Επιστημών 27-30 Σεπτεμβρίου 1995 Salsomaggiore Terme ( PR ) , 161 .*

*16 ) LF Menna , Conzo Γ. , Α. Piccirillo , Α. Fioretti , Papparella Β. : Απομόνωση S.enteritidis εκκολαπτήρια στην Καμπανία . Πράξεις XXXIII Εθνικό Συνέδριο της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας Γρίπη Παθολογίας , Φορλί , 6-7 Οκτωβρίου 1994. Ζωοτεχνία Inter . , Φεβρουάριος 1995 , 65-69 .*

*17 ) Α. Fioretti , LF Menna , Μ. Καλαβρία , Conzo Γ. , Papparella Β. : Απομόνωση του ορθο- και Paramyxovirus από τη γρίπη των ορνίθων ωοτοκίας με προβλήματα που σχετίζονται με την έλλειψη ωοτοκίας . Πράξεις XXXIII Εθνικό Συνέδριο της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας Γρίπη Παθολογίας , Φορλί , 6-7 Οκτωβρίου 1994. Ζωοτεχνία Inter . , Φεβρουάριος 1995 , 56-59 .*

*18 ) Conzo Γ. , Menna LF , Α. Fioretti , Άδωνις R. , Papparella V. : Παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με κρούσματα σαλμονέλωσης καναρίνια ( Serinus canaria ) , στην Καμπανία . Επιδημιολογικές εκτιμήσεις ( 1993-1994) . Πράξεις XXXIII Εθνικό Συνέδριο της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας Γρίπη Παθολογίας , Φορλί , 6-7 Οκτωβρίου 1994. Ζωοτεχνία Inter . , Φεβρουάριος 1995 , 73-75 .*

*19 ) Magnino Σ. , Conzo Γ. , Α. Fioretti , Menna LF , Rampin Τ. , Γ. Sironi , Μ. Fabbi , Kaleta EF Ένα ξέσπασμα της Parrot Disease Pacheco για τα πουλιά psittacine εισάγονται πρόσφατα στην Καμπανία , Ιταλία : απομόνωση Psittacid Ερπητοϊό 2 . 1996 J.Vet.Med . (Β) , 43 ( 10 ) , 631-637 .*

*20 ) Α. Fioretti , LF Menna , Μ. Καλαβρία , Α. Piccirillo , Γ. Conzo , Papparella Β. : Απομόνωση ενός στελέχους του ιού τύπου των πτηνών, υπότυπος Η3Ν2 της προέλευσης των χοίρων ενδέχεται να κοτόπουλα πάχυνσης . XXXIV Συνέλευση της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας της γρίπης των Παθολογίας , Φορλί , τον Οκτώβριο του 1995 . Ζωοτεχνία Inter . , Ιούνιος 1996 , 65-66 .*

*21 ) LF Menna , Conzo Γ. , Α. Piccirillo , Α. Fioretti , Piccininno Γ. , Φ. Ciuchini : Η απομόνωση ενός στελέχους των ωοτόκων ορνίθων S.enteritidis βιοτύπου που αναλογούν στους Shigella spp .. XXXIV Συνέλευση της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας της γρίπης των Παθολογίας , Φορλί , τον Οκτώβριο του 1995 . Ζωοτεχνία Inter . , Ιούνιος 1996 , 67-69 .*

*22 ) LF Menna , Conzo Γ. , Α. Fioretti , Papparella Β. : Προκαταρκτική έρευνα σχετικά με την παρουσία του Chlamydia sp . σε αρπακτικά πτηνά που στεγάζονται σε δύο κέντρα αποκατάστασης του WWF στην Καμπανία . Suppl.Ric.Biol.Selvaggina , XXIV , 537-539 , 1996 .*

*23 ) Conzo Γ. , Menna LF , Α. Fioretti , Papparella Β. : Προκαταρκτικά αποτελέσματα μιας έρευνας σχετικά με την τροποποίηση της εντερικής χλωρίδας ( Enterobacteriaceae ) σε αρπακτικά πτηνά προσαρμόζονται στις συνθήκες αιχμαλωσίας . Suppl.Ric.Biol.Selvaggina , XXIV , 541-545 , 1996 .*

*24 ) Α. Piccirillo , Lambiase Μ. , Conzo Γ. , Menna LF , Α. Fioretti : Παρακολούθηση των βακτηριολογικών και παρασιτολογικά δείγματα κοπράνων για αναπαραγωγή φασιανούς σε δύο αγροκτήματα της Καμπανίας : προκαταρκτικά αποτελέσματα . Το Συνέδριο Περιβαλλοντικής Παρακολούθησης Station Picentini ( SMAMP. ) , Montella 16 έως 18 Μάιος 1997 . Dryocopus , Vol.1 ( 1 ) , 41 , 1997 .*

*25 ) LF Menna , Γ. Conzo , Cecio L. , A. Piccirillo : Αρπακτικά πτηνά ως πιθανών φορέων των ζωονόσων : χρησιμοποιήστε σύλληψης αντιγόνου δοκιμασία ELISA για την ανίχνευση του Chlamydia spp . Το Συνέδριο Περιβαλλοντικής Παρακολούθησης Station Picentini ( SMAMP. ) , Montella 16 έως 18 Μάιος 1997 . Dryocopus , Vol.1 ( 1 ) , 41 , 1997 .*

*26 ) Conzo Γ. , Α. Fioretti , Α. Cerrone , A. Baiano , F. Maraiani : Η αύξηση των ωδικά πτηνά και ερπετά , όπως τα ζώα συντροφιάς : ελέγχου σε σχέση με την εξάπλωση των ζωονοσογόνων Ageni . Επιστημονική Ημέρες των Σχολών Ιατρικής , Φαρμακευτικής και Κτηνιατρικής , Πανεπιστήμιο της Νάπολης Federico II , 19-21 Ιουνίου 1997, η αφίσα 317 , pag.374 .*

*27 ) LF Menna , Α. Piccirillo , Μ. Καλαβρία , Conzo Γ. , Α. Baiano , F. Mariani : Η χρήση του όζοντος ως εναλλακτικό απολυμαντικό . Επιστημονική Ημέρες των Σχολών Ιατρικής , Φαρμακευτικής και Κτηνιατρικής , Πανεπιστήμιο της Νάπολης Federico II , 19-21 Ιουνίου 1997, η αφίσα 326 , pag.384 .*

*28 ) Conzo Γ. , Α. Lavazza , Γ. Sironi , Σ. Magnino , M.Fabbi , LF Menna , Α. Fioretti , V. Papparella : Ράμφος και η νόσος φτερό του παπαγάλου ( PBFD ) : περιγραφή μιας υπόθεσης σε ένα cockatoo ( Cacatua galerita ) εισαγωγής . Πρακτικά 35ο Συνέδριο της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας Παθολογίας της γρίπης . Η επιλογή Κτηνιατρικής , Αύγουστος / Σεπτέμβριος 1997 ( 8-9 ) , 711-719 , 1997 .*

*29 ) LF Menna , Α. Piccirillo , Μ. Καλαβρία , Conzo Γ. , Papparella Β. : In vitro δοκιμές της εξουσίας προς το όζον αδρανοποιεί τους παθογόνους εντεροβακτήρια των πτηνών . Πρακτικά 35ο Συνέδριο της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας Παθολογίας της γρίπης . Η επιλογή Κτηνιατρικής , Αύγουστος / Σεπτέμβριος 1997 ( 8-9 ) , 699-702 , 1997 .*

*30 ) Α. Fioretti , F. Mariani , Α. Piccirillo , Conzo Γ. , Μ. Καλαβρία , F. Menna : επιδημιολογική ελέγχου σε σχέση με την παρουσία εντερικών παθογόνων σε πρωτεύοντα θηλαστικά του ζωολογικού Νάπολης . Πρακτικά της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας Κτηνιατρικής Επιστημών , Μπολόνια 17-20 Σεπ 1997 Vol LI , ρρ.349 - 350 , 1997 .*

*31 ) LF Menna , Α. Piccirillo , Μ. Καλαβρία , Conzo Γ. , Α. Fioretti , Papparella V. : Η χρήση του όζοντος ως απολυμαντικού των αυγών από την εκκόλαψη . Πρακτικά της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας Κτηνιατρικής Επιστημών , Μπολόνια 17-20 Σεπ 1997 Vol LI , pp.483 - 484 , 1997 .*

*32 ) LF Menna , Α. Piccirillo , Γ. Conzo , Cerrone Α , Fioretti Α. : Όζον: εναλλακτικό απολυμαντικό . Τοξικολογικές συνέπειες . Τρίτο Διεθνές Συνέδριο Nat . της Celltox - Ass.It.Tossicol . in vitro και της Ομάδας IV Συνέδριο Tossicol . Μοί. κυττάρων και η SITOX " Μοντέλα και μηχανισμοί τοξικότητας » , Vietri sul Mare 5 με 7 Νοεμ. 1997 pag.P32 .*

*33 ) LF Menna , Α. Cerrone , Conzo Γ. , Α. Piccirillo , Α. Fioretti : Θεραπεία και προφύλαξη στην πτηνοτροφία : η εξέλιξη των ανθεκτικών στα αντιβιοτικά E. coli και Salmonella 1989-1998 . Επιστημονική Ημέρες των Σχολών Ιατρικής , Φαρμακευτικής και Κτηνιατρικής , Πανεπιστήμιο της Νάπολης Federico II , 2-4 Απριλίου 1998 Αφίσα # 221 , pag.258 .*

*34 ) LF Menna , Α. Cerrone , Conzo Γ. , Α. Piccirillo : Η τάση 1989-1997 της αντιβιοτικής αντοχής της E. coli και Salmonella . Μέτρηση Εκτιμήσεις για θεραπεία και προφύλαξη . SIPA Πρακτικά Συνεδρίων XXXVI , Επιλογή , Κτηνιατρικής Αύγουστο / Σεπτέμβριο του 1998 ( 8-9 ) , 607-618 .*

*35 ) Conzo Γ. , Menna LF , Α. Cerrone : εντερικές λοιμώξεις σε καναρίνια ( Serinus Κανάρια ) συνδέονται με βακτηριακή μόλυνση των ζωοτροφών . SIPA Πρακτικά Συνεδρίων XXXVI , Επιλογή , Κτηνιατρικής Αύγουστο / Σεπτέμβριο του 1998 ( 8-9 ) , 717-723 .*

*36 ) Conzo Γ. , Α. Cerrone , Άδωνις R. , Menna LF , Rinaldi L. , A. Fioretti : Προκαταρκτικά αποτελέσματα της έρευνας σχετικά με την παρουσία της Salmonella σε σφάγια των αρπακτικών πτηνών . SIPA Πρακτικά Συνεδρίων XXXVI , Επιλογή , Κτηνιατρικής Αύγουστο / Σεπτέμβριο του 1998 ( 8-9 ) , 741-748 .*

*37 ) Γ. Conzo : Lori και lorikeets : σίτιση σε αιχμαλωσία . Ορνιθολογικά Ιταλία , XXV ( 5 ) , 31-35 , 1999 .*

*38 ) Conzo Γ. , Λ. Liberti : λοιμώξεις Megabacterium του προκοιλία σε πτηνά συντροφιάς που εισάγονται πρόσφατα στην Ιταλία . Πρακτικά του 5ου Ευρωπαϊκού Συνδέσμου της γρίπης των Κτηνίατροι Conference- 3ο Ecams Επιστημονική Συνάντηση . Πίζα, Ιταλία , 17 με 22 Μάιος 1999 . Pp . 30-32 .*

*39 ) Conzo Γ. , Α. Lavazza , Baiano σε , Α. Fioretti : . Polyomavirus λοιμώξεων στα πτηνά psittacine βρέφη . Πράξεις SIPA Συνέδριο XXXVIII , Επιλογή , Κτηνιατρικής Αύγουστο / Σεπτέμβριο του 2000.*

*40 ) Conzo Γ. , Α. Lavazza , Fulgione Q : η ταυτόχρονη μόλυνση από τους ιούς της γρίπης των PBFD και Polyomavirus σε Parakeets πιάνεται Ινδοί . Πράξεις SIPA Συνέδριο XXXIX , Κτηνιατρικής επιλογής , στον Τύπο .*

*41 ) Conzo Γ. , Magnino Σ. , Α. Lavazza , Γ. Sironi , Α. Fioretti , Kaleta EF : λοίμωξη Reovirus σε δύο είδη Psittaciformes πρόσφατα εισάγονται στην Ιταλία . Γρίπη Pathology , 30 ( 1 ) , 43-47 , 2001 .*

*42 ) Β. Costantini , Guaricci AC , Conzo Γ. , Lacalandra GM , Minoia Π. : . Sexing των ημερήσιων και νυκτερινών αρπακτικά με PCR και πολυμορφισμός περιορισμού ( RFLP ) . IV Εθνικό Συνέδριο της Ιταλικής Εταιρείας Αναπαραγωγή Αγροτικών Ζώων ( ΣΕΙΡΑ ) . Pisa , 8-9 Ιουνίου 2006.*
*
*

----------


## georgekouk

*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ*
09:00 Προσέλευση
09:30 Έναρξη 
13:00 Coffee break
13:30 Ερωτήσεις 
16:00 Τέλος σεμιναρίου

Μπορούμε να το συνεχίσουμε έως τις 18:00 
αν υπάρχουν απορίες - ερωτήσεις.

*METROPOLITAN HOTEL Λ. Συγγρού 385.*

----------


## jk21

<< Χορταστικοτατο >>  ! ευχομαι απολυτη επιτυχια !!!

----------


## jk21

υπενθυμιση !!!

οποιος εχει το χρονο και τη δυνατοτητα να παει ,νομιζω αξιζει  !

----------


## geog87

θα οργανωθει κατι ομαδικο???γιατι μεμονομενα θεωρω δυσκολα θα παει καποιος!

----------


## jk21

αν δηλωσουν εδω διαθεση καποια μελη ,γιατι οχι; δεν θεωρω βεβαια οτι και μεμονωμενα ειναι κατι που δυσκολευει καποιον που μενει Αθηνα ,οταν προκειται για ενα σεμιναριο πτηνιατρου 


εγω εχω σκοπο να παω

----------


## geog87

> αν δηλωσουν εδω διαθεση καποια μελη ,γιατι οχι; δεν θεωρω βεβαια οτι και μεμονωμενα ειναι κατι που δυσκολευει καποιον που μενει Αθηνα ,οταν προκειται για ενα σεμιναριο πτηνιατρου 
> 
> 
> εγω εχω σκοπο να παω


ειναι λιγο πρωι για Κυριακη...  :sad:

----------


## jk21

ε το 9.30 σε ελληνικο εδαφος και ελληνικα χουγια (απο πλευρας επισκεπτων )  ,το κανεις ... 10 

εγω για πραγματα που αξιζουν ( ειτε αυτο ,ειτε να παω ποτε ποτε και καμμια φορα να ευχαριστησω στο σπιτι Του τον Δημιουργο μου ) δεν εχω προβλημα και για νωριτερα

----------


## jk21

Nα ξεκινησω με ενα ευχαριστω σε ΕΑΚ και ΠΣΕΕΠ ,    ΠΣΕΕΠ και ΕΑΚ 

που μας δωσανε την ευκαιρια να ακουσουμε αυτον τον ανθρωπο απο κοντα .Δεν το ειχα αναφερει μεχρι τωρα ,αλλα θελω να πω οτι τις αποψεις μου για την κακη χρηση φαρμακων για λεγομενη προληπτικη χρηση ,τις ειχα εμπεδωσει μεσα μου ,ακουγοντας δυο ανθρωπους πραγματικους επιστημονες .Τον εναν τον γνωρισατε απο την πραγματοποιηση του δικου μας σεμιναριου .


Η παθολογία των πτηνών ,του κτηνιάτρου κ. Σιάσιου Αθανάσιου


Τον αλλον (τον Gino Gonzo ) ειχαν την ευκαιρια να τον γνωρισουν οσοι παραβρεθηκαν στο σημερινο σεμιναριο και ηταν (και ημουν ) πολυ τυχεροι ! Για μενα αρκετα απο αυτα που ακουσα ,ηταν δεδομενα οτι ηταν στις πεποιθησεις του ,και δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι τον εχω αναφερει εδω μεσα στο παρελθον και ειδικα στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα ,οπου ξεκαθαρα ειχα παραθεσει την θεση του και την επιχειρηματικοτητα του ,εναντιον της προληπτικη χρησης κοκκιδιοστατικων (σουλφοναμιδων ) ως μη λυση σε πουλια που επανακαμπτουν παροτι μειωθηκαν τα κοκκιδια τους ,αφου δεν εξαφανιζονται οι αιτιες που τα ανεβαζουν καθε τοσο (στρες ,βρωμια ,πιασμενα πουλια κλπ ).Δυστυχως ή ευτυχως τα πουλια μας ,δεν ειναι κοτες που σε μερικους μηνες θα σφαχτουν και δεν μας νοιαζει αν το προβλημα θα λυθει σε βαθος χρονου και το τι παρενεργειες μπορει να εχει η συνεχης χρηση τους 


*Ενάντια στην άσκοπη χρήση κοκκιδιοστατικών χωρίς οδηγία κτηνιάτρου....*στο πιο πανω θεμα ειχα παραπεμψει σε αρθρο που πια δεν ειναι ορατο σε μη μελη της ιστοσελιδας ,αλλα με δεδομενο οτι αυτα ακουστηκαν και σημερα ,παραθετω εδω εκεινο το κειμενο σε μεταφραση google 


*Το κριτήριο της θεραπείας της κοκκιδίωσης σε ωδικά πτηνά διαφέρει σημαντικά από ό, τι συμβαίνει στο κοτόπουλο. Στην τελευταία, μάλιστα, είναι προτιμότερο να χρησιμοποιούν ναρκωτικά κοκκιδιοστατικά, προκειμένου να διατηρηθούν χαμηλά τα επίπεδα των εντερικών κοκκίδια και τόνωση ορισμένων ανοσία του οργανισμού. Θα πρέπει, ωστόσο, θεωρούν ότι το ψήσιμο έχει μια πολύ σύντομη ζωή (συχνά όχι περισσότερο από 50 ημέρες) και προορισμού για την ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση των εν λόγω πτηνών καθιστά αδύνατο να συνεχίσει την επιθετική θεραπεία με φάρμακα. Αν ο στόχος ήταν να διατηρήσει έναν ορισμένο αριθμό κοκκίδια σε ένα σμήνος Σπίνοι και τα άλλα πτηνά θα εκθέσουν τα πουλιά βρίσκονται σε κίνδυνο ανάπτυξης της νόσου, εάν οποιαδήποτε δύσκολη περίπτωση εξασθενημένο ανοσοποιητικό τους σύστημα. Παρόλο που ορισμένοι κατασκευαστές των φαρμάκων για χρήση ορνιθολογικών προσκαλούμε να χρησιμοποιήσετε anticoccidial προϊόντα κυκλικά ώστε να αποφευχθεί κοκκιδίωσης, η πρακτική αυτή δεν συνιστάται ως anticoccidial θεραπείες θα πρέπει να γίνεται μόνο σε περίπτωση πραγματικής ανάγκης (δηλαδή στην περίπτωση διάγνωσης της κοκκιδίωσης ορισμένων ), προκειμένου να μην διατρέχουν τον κίνδυνο να μεθάω τα πουλιά τους με φάρμακα τα οποία, ωστόσο, παρουσιάζουν κάποιο βαθμό τοξικότητας. 

Κοκκιδίαση μπορούν εύκολα να προληφθούν με την υποβολή των πτηνών σε καραντίνα έχουν αγοραστεί πρόσφατα, η θεραπεία με κατάλληλο τρόπο σε περίπτωση θετικής παρασιτολογική εξέταση των κοπράνων. Είναι καλό να εκτελέσετε αυτήν την εξέταση κατά την έναρξη της περιόδου απομόνωσης σε ένα τέλος, διότι εάν τα πουλιά είχαν υποβληθεί σε θεραπεία με φάρμακα σουλφωνίου κατά την περίοδο αμέσως πριν από την εξέταση πώλησης εύκολα θα αρνητική. Προκειμένου να αποτρέπονται πιθανές λοιμώξεις στον αρχάριο θα έπρεπε να τρέξει την παρασιτολογικά έλεγχο των πουλερικών τους, τουλάχιστον δύο μήνες πριν από την αναπαραγωγή και την εποχή του κοστούμι στο γάμο. Ένα πλέγμα στο κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού, την πρόληψη της επαφής των πουλιών με τα περιττώματά τους, περιορίζει τις δυνατότητες της μόλυνσης στην περίπτωση κατά την οποία κοκκίδια είναι παρόντα σε μερικά άτομα. Ορισμένες από τις προκλήσεις με τους ντόπιους έχουν εκτραφεί σε υπαίθρια κλουβιά από την επαφή με άγρια ​​αρέσουν συνεχώς υποθάλπουν κοκκίδια στο έντερό τους. 
*

O γιατρος μιλησε για χρηση αντιβιωσεων μονο οταν πραγματικα χρειαζονται .Η προληπτικη χρηση δημιουργει προβληματα που εχω παμπολλες φορες αναφερει εδω μεσα και ακουσατε και απο τον δικο μας πτηνιατρο στο σεμιναριο .Μιλησε για εξετασεις οταν ενα πουλι αρρωσταινει ,που μπορουν να δειξουν με μικροσκοπιο αν υπαρχουν παρασιτα ,πρωτοζωα και να δοθει αμεσα αγωγη ή και μικροβια που δεν φαινονται βεβαια ακριβως ποια ειναι ,αλλα με ειδικη επιτοπου εξεταση φαινεται αν ειναι gram -  ή gram + και μεχρι να βγουν τα αποτελεσματα της καλλιεργειας και του αντιβιογραμματος ,η προχειρη εξεταση δινει την ευκαιρια στον πτηνιατρο να δωσει μια αγωγη με φαρμακο που θεωρητικα και απο την εμπειρια του συνηθως εχει δραση στην αντιστοιχη κατηγορια  και αν το αντιβιογραμμα δειξει οτι δεν ειναι το καταλληλοτερο ,να το αλλαζει στην πορεια 

Μιλησε για χρηση baycox σε εγνωσμενη σιγουρα κοκκιδιωση (με μικροσκοπικη εξεταση κουτσουλιας )  σε επαρκη δοσολογια 2 ml στο λιτρο για 5 ημερες ,κενο 3 ημερων και επαναληψη αλλων 5 ημερων  με μεγαλη προσοχη στην διαρκη καθαριοτητα ,για να αποκοπει ο κυκλος του προβληματος με την επανεισοδο ωοκυστων στο πουλι ,μεδω των κουτσουλιων του  .Δεν μπορεσα να ρωτησω (εκανα αρκετες ερωτησεις και επρεπε να ρωτησουν και αλλοι ..... ) αν το κενο διαστημα ειναι αλλο σε ενδειξη για ατοξοπλασμα ,σε σχεση με isospora lacazei που μπορει να εχουν κυκλο επωασης των ωοκυστων διαφορετικο και αν η συσταση ηταν κοινη και για τα δυο .Για isospora lacazei εγω παντως εχω απο πτηνιατρο συσταση για κενο 5 ημερων 

Θα μπορουσα να γραφω πολλα περισσοτερα  για οσα ακουσα και ισως να απαντησω αν ρωτηθουν και τα θυμηθω ,αλλα θεωρω οτι οσοι μπορουσαν να πανε και λενε οτι αγαπουν τα πουλια τους ,επρεπε να ειναι ολοι εκει σημερα .Ενα γεγονος γνωστο πιστευω αναμεσα στους συλλογους ,αν και ειχε αρκετο κοσμο ,πιστευω θα επρεπε να ειχε οδηγησει σε προσελευση πολυ μεγαλυτερη ,ωστε και οι ιδιοι να ωφεληθουν με οσα ακουσουν και να ευχαριστησουν οσους προσπαθησαν να γινει αυτο 

θα ηθελα απλα να συμπληρωσω κατι επισης γνωστο σε μενα για τον συγκεκριμενο επιστημονα ,που ειναι η πιστη του και η ερευνα που μας ανεφερε οτι κανει ,στην δραση φυτικων σκευασματων συνδιασμενων με βιταμινες και αλλα στοιχεια πχ πρεβιοτικα ως τροφη των καλων μικροοργανισμων του γαστρεντερικου (προβιοτικα στελεχη δηλαδη ) .Ξερετε παρα πολυ καλα οτι ειναι η βασικη μου στοχευση ,να πεισω τους εκτροφεις εναντια στην αλογιστη χρηση φαρμακων και υπερ της χρησης φυτικων ή φυσικων ουσιων (πχ προπολη ) σε σταθεση βαση ολο το χρονο 

εδω*

**Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες ( ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη )*ειχα αναφερει καποια (δειτε και το συνδεσμο των σχολιων στο τελος ,οπου παραπεμπει σε οποια συζητηση εχουμε κανει ) 

και μεσα σε αυτα ηταν και 2 που συζητηθηκε πιο αναλυτικα  η συσταση τους ,αφου ανηκουν στην geavet εταιρια στην οποια το ερευνητικο κομματι (δεν ξερω αν και το ιδιοκτησιακο ) ανηκει στον κ  GONZO .Δεν απεκλεισε βεβαια την χρηση αλλων σκευασματων με ιδιες δραστικες ουσιες ,αλλα για τα συγκεκριμενα επειδη εχει κανει ερευνες με χρηση τους ,ειπε οτι μπορει να εγγυηθει 

και πραγματι για ατομα που δεν εχουν το δικο μου ψωνιο να κανουν δικα τους σκευασματα ,τοσο αυτα ,οσο και αλλα που κυκλοφορουν στην ελληνικη αγορα (προσφατα σε αλλο σεμιναριο ακουσαμε της εταιριας trigenio ) νομιζω ειναι μια πολυ καλυτερη λυση απο το να δηλητηριαζουμε τα πουλια μας με αχρηστα φαρμακα που διαλυουν το ανοσοποιητικο των πουλιων 

* τωρα που το θυμηθηκα  .... ρωτηθηκε απο εκτροφεα για την δοσολογια του tylan (οταν χρειαζεται ) .Η σαφης δοσολογια του ηταν μισο γραμμαριο (500 mg ) στο λιτρο νερου και οχι  3125 mg στο λιτρο  , που εχει ακουστει στο παρελθον εδω μεσα .Μιλαμε για ενα γιατρο με μεγαλη εμπειρια και φημη στο χωρο των εκτροφεων ιθαγενων στην ιταλια ...  επισης αν και εχασα ενα κομματι στην αρχη του σεμιναριου ,απο οτι ακουσα ,οπως ειχε πει και ο δικος μας πτηνιατρος ,το προβλημα της μαυρης τελειας δεν ειναι δεδομενο μυκοπλασμα οπως κατα καιρους εχει ακουστει στο παρελθον ,αλλα συσσωρευση χολης στην χολυδοχο κυστη ,απο αιτιες που ειναι διαφορες (ακομα και e coli ) και μονο με εξετασεις μπορει καποιος να βρει και να αντιμετωπισει με το καταλληλο φαρμακο

* αναφερθηκε επισης ξεκαθαρα κατα των ασκοπων φαρμακων στους νεοσσους και ειδικα καποιων πχ των ειδων τετρακυκλινης πχ sivotine , vibramycin κλπ (αλλα και καθε αλλης ουσιας που επιδρα με το ασβεστιο ... ειπε ενα παραδειγμα αλλα συμπληρωνω εγω και οι φθοριοκινολονες πχ baytril )


ειπε και πολλα αλλα ,που ευχομαι να υπαρξει καποια σωστη παρουσιαση τους απο τους διοργανωτες αν ειναι εφικτο (οχι και τοσο ) και αν θυμηθω θα τα αναφερω ,λεγοντας παντα οτι δεν ειναι πιστη αναφορα !



Ηταν για μενα ενα πολυ χρησιμο πρωινο ,ενα πραγματικο σχολειο !
_

_*

*

----------


## jk21

απο τη σελιδα της ΕΑΚ στο facebook 


ο jk μαθητης (απο δασκαλος ηλεκτρονικων   ::   ) σηκωνει το χερακι του για αποριες .ο Πανος armaνdo στα αριστερα μου .ο Πανος εβγαλε χρησιμες φωτο στα slides που πιστευω αν βγηκανε οκ ,θα μας τις ανεβασει

----------


## ninos

Για προληπτική αγωγή κατά της μαύρης τελείας αναφέρε κάτι Δημήτρη ?

----------


## jk21

Ηταν μια απο τις ερωτησεις μου .Του ανεφερα οτι

με δεδομενο οτι θεωρει οτι το προβλημα ειναι η συσσωρευση χολικου υγρου (λογω προφανως καποιου προβληματος )

και 

με δεδομενη την γνωση οτι ο ταραξακος εχει χοληναγωγη δραση και εμπεριεχεται και στο σκευασμα detoxicum που μας ανελυσε τη συσταση του ,


ενω παραλληλα  θεωρει οτι η οποια μολυνση που συχνα οδηγει και σε νεκρωσεις των εμβρυων μεσα στο αυγο οφειλεται σε μολυσμενο εμβρυο απο καποιο βακτηριο 


αν θεωρει οτι βοηθα  η χρηση φυτικων σκευασματων σε συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα πριν την ωοτοκια ,αλλα και με την γεννηση των νεοσσων 

και η απαντηση του ηταν θετικη ως προς την χορηγηση τουλαχιστον των σκευασματων που ξερει τη συσταση τους 

(ornicum q ) http://www.geavet.com/pdf/PRODUCT%20...20ORNI%20Q.pdf
(detoxicum ) http://www.geavet.com/pdf/PRODUCT%20...M%20FALCON.pdf

τοσο για χρηση τα διαστηματα ,οσο και καθ ολο το χρονο 

η ερωτηση εγινε ,για να δω αν ειχε νοημα η σκεψη και προταση που ειχα κανει περυσι

*Μαύρη τελεία των νεοσσών: που οφείλεται - αντιμετώπιση (ποστ 16 -17 )*να διευκρινισω οτι πηρε θετικη θεση  ως προς τα συγκεκριμενα σκευασματα της geavet που γνωριζει την συσταση και την δραση τους   και η προταση μου στα πιο πανω ποστ που αναφερω  ειναι δικιας μου προτροπης ως εναλλακτικη (και συνεχιζω να την εμπιστευομαι ,οπως φυσικα και καθε σκευασματος που εχει επαρκη τα απαραιτητα συστατικα και τα 2 προιοντα της geavet τα αναφερουν με συγκεκριμενα mg ,αρα με σαφη στοιχεια )


με την ευκαιρια θυμηθηκα οτι τον ρωτησα για την χρηση της αλοης στην κοκκιδιωση και τις ερευνες που εχω βρει για δραση εναντιον κοκκιδιων στις κοτες και μου διευκρινησε οτι κατι τετοιο αφορα σιγουρα τα eimeria κοκκιδια που εχουν οι κοτες και δεν υπαρχει κατι για τα ειδη των στρουθιομορφων (καναρινια ,καρδερινες κλπ ) .Ομως εχει θετικη γνωμη για την βοηθεια της στο ανοσοποιητικο και στην αντιφλεγμονωδη δραση της 
στο ornicuma q αναφερεται  << Aloe vera antimicrobic, Immune system stimulation >>


δεν ημουν εξ αρχης στο σεμιναριο ,αλλα αν κρινω και απο τις μετεπειτα θεσεις του και συγκεκριμενη αναφορα του ,ειναι εναντιον καθε προληπτικης φαρμακευτικης αγωγης χωρις εξετασεις .Αν ο Πανος που ηταν νωριτερα ακουσε κατι ,ισως και καποιο αλλο μελος ,θα μας το αναφερει

----------


## ARMANDO

> Αν ο Πανος που ηταν νωριτερα ακουσε κατι ,ισως και καποιο αλλο μελος ,θα μας το αναφερει


Δημήτρη αν λες για μένα, πρέπει να σου πω πως σε βρήκα... καθώς καθυστέρησα πιο πολύ από εσένα  :Animal0070:  και δυστυχώς έφυγα πιο νωρίς καθώς δεν είχα παραπάνω χρόνο στη διάθεση μου... ήμουν σκαστός !!!!

Καταπληκτικές γνώσεις θα έλεγα ο εν λόγω πτηνίατρος... και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους διοργανωτές που τον προσκάλεσαν για να εμπλουτίσουν τις γνώσεις τους οι λάτρεις των πτηνών...

----------


## jk21

δεν θα χε ποιασει ο καφες φαινεται ... ακομα και τωρα νωριτερα νομιζω οτι ηρθες   ::

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Δημητρη στο εδω σεμιναριο την προηγουμενη μερα (Χανια) ηταν κατηγορηματικος  εναντιον καθε προληπτικης φαρμακευτικης αγωγης χωρις εξετασεις

----------


## jk21

> Δημητρη στο εδω σεμιναριο την προηγουμενη μερα (Χανια) ηταν κατηγορηματικος  εναντιον καθε προληπτικης φαρμακευτικης αγωγης χωρις εξετασεις



ας δωσουμε λοιπον και την επιχειρηματολογια του ,γιατι η θεση του δεν ηταν απλα γιατι ετσι του αρεσει ,αλλα γιατι στηριζεται σε καποιους λογους .Τους λογους θα τους αναλυσω και με δικα μου λογια ,ωστε να ειναι πιο κατανοητοι απο το να τους αναφερω εντελως περιληπτικα  :


τα αντιβιοτικα εχουν την ιδιοτητα ειτε να μειωνουν ειτε να εξαφανιζουν τα βακτηρια (βακτηριοστατικα και βακτηριοκτονα αντιστοιχα ) .Καποια απο αυτα ειναι ευρεου φασματος και σκοτωνουν θεωρητικα τα παντα ,καλα και κακα βακτηρια 

ας ξεκινησουμε απο τα κακα .Εστω οτι ενα αντιβιοτικο χτυπα τα κακα βακτηρια .Δωσαμε λοιπον σε καποιο πουλι εμφανισιακα υγειες ,ως λεγομενη προληπτικη αγωγη .Τι πετυχαμε;Να σκοτωσουμε ή να μειωσουμε περαιτερω καποια κακα βακτηρια που ηταν σε χαμηλο μη παθογονο πληθυσμο .Καταφεραμε κατι; 

Για δυο λογους οχι !

Ο πρωτος ειναι οτι πολλα βακτηρια ,ετσι κι αλλιως υπαρχουν στους οργανισμους σε χαμηλο πληθυσμο ισορροπιας ,μη παθογονο .Αν τα αφαιρεσουμε παλι θα εμφανιστουν προσλαμβανομενα με την τροφη ,με τον αερα ,με την αφη ,γιατι ειναι παντου στο περιβαλλον .Ετσι με την τροφη θα εμφανιστουν στο εντερο ξανα ως φυσιολογικη χλωριδα τα εντεροβακτηρια πχ e coli ,εντεροκοκκοι σε μικρο μη παθογονο πληθυσμο .Αντε να λειψουνε μια βδομαδα που διναμε φαρμακο και μετα ξανα θα ειναι στην ιδια φυσιολογικη τους θεση .Καποια αλλα πχ ο σταφυλοκοκκος θα βρεθει λιγο πιο μεσα απο το στομα στην οδο της τροφης ή στο ανω αναπνευστικο .Αποτελεσμα; τα βακτηρια αυτα επανηλθαν ετσι κι αλλιως σε χαμηλο πληθυσμο οπως παντα ,αλλα τωρα εχουν στην μνημη τους την δραστικη ουσια του φαρμακου και λογω οτι εχουν αυτη την ιδιοτητα απο την φυση ,η μνημη της ουσιας αυτης τα κανει πια πιο ανθεκτικα αν την ξαναδωσουμε οταν πραγματικα θα χρειασθει σε ενδεχομενη σοβαρη παθογονα ανοδο τους 

ο δευτερος λογος; ο κ Gonzo τονισε τη μεγαλη σημασια που εχει ενα ισχυρο ανοσοποιητικο συστημα στον οργανισμο ενος πουλιου .Το ανοσοποιητικο τι είναι ; ειναι η δυνατοτητα του οργανισμου ,οταν δεχεται μια επιθεση βακτηριων να αντιδρα (ενεργοποιωντας τα λευκα αιμοσφαιρια ,τους πολεμιστες του οργανισμου ) και να αντιμετωπιζει τα βακτηρια αυτα ,ενω συγχρονως να βαζει στην δικια του << μνημη >> την μορφη τους ,δημιουργωντας τα λεγομενα αντισωματα ,ωστε στην νεα εισβολη να ειναι ακομα πιο ετοιμος να τα αντιμετωπισει .Οταν δινουμε αντιβιοτικα ,ειναι σαν να εχουμε τους << φανταρους >> αυτους χαλαρους στα κρεββατια της μοναδας τους ,αντι να τους εχουμε καθε μερα σε ενα << στιβο μαχης >> για εξασκηση  και χωρις να τους εχουμε ενα << παρμενιωνα >> ποτε ποτε για να δειξουν το τι εχουν μαθει και μπορουν και σε καποια μικρου μεγεθους επερχομενη λοιμωξη ,ωστε αν ερθει ο πραγματικος πολεμος ,να δειξουν στα μικροβια << τα δοντια τους >> .Τα αντιβιοτικα δηλαδη σκοτωνουν τα αδυναμα μικροβια ,μη δινοντας στον οργανισμο την ευκαιρια να εκπαιδευτει στο πως θα τα αντιμετωπιζει 


πως στηριζεται το ανοσοποιητικο; αντιοξειδωτικες ουσιες στη διατροφη τους ,συνθηκες υγιεινης και ενισχυση της καλης χλωριδας με την τροφη της ,δηλαδη πρεβιοτικες ουσιες .Οταν η καλη χλωριδα καταλαμβανει τις θεσεις που ειναι φυσιολογικο να εχει στον οργανισμο ,δεν αφηνει καποιους αλλους κακους μικροοργανισμους που ετσι κι αλλιως υπαρχουν ή πανε να μπουνε σε αυτον ,να καταλαβει τις θεσεις αυτες .Ειναι σαν να εχουμε 4 καλα παιδια να παιζουν σε μια γειτονια και υπαρχει και ενας μπαγασας πονηρος ... απο μονος του δεν μπορει να κανει κατι .Αν σκοτωνουμε τα καλα παιδια με τα αντιβιοτικα ,προσπαθωντας να σκοτωσουμε και τον μπαγασα ,οταν θα ερθουν καποιες νεες πονηρες φατσες (μαλιστα χειροτερες σε χαρακτηρα και δυναμη απο τον μπαγασακο ) τοτε η πλατεια θα γινει το λημερι τους και η γειτονια θα εχει προβληματα ...

αυτη τη δουλεια κανουν οχι μονο τα αντιβιοτικα ,αλλα και καποια κοκκιδιοστατικα (ολα οσα ανηκουν στην κατηγορια των σουλφοναμιδων ) γιατι και αυτες ειναι αντιβιωσεις .Δεν μειωνουν μονο τα κοκκιδια ,αλλα και τα κακα και καλα βακτηρια ,ανοιγοντας θεσεις για εισβολη αλλων βακτηριων με τον θανατο των καλων και μη αφηνοντας τον οργανισμο να μαθει να τα αντιμετωπιζει .Μαλιστα γινεται αντιληπτο οτι αυτο εχει ακομα μεγαλυτερη σημασια οταν η χρηση τους ξεκινα απο μεσα στη φωλια ,οταν δεν αφηνουμε το νεοσσο ποτε μα ποτε να μαθει εστω αρχικα πως να τα αντιμετωπιζει .Αποτελεσμα ; ο αποχωρισμος απο τους γονεις ,η αλλαγη χωρου διαμονης ,η πρωτη υγρασια ,η πτερορια που τον καταπονει ,να μας τουμπαρει τον νεοσσο και μετα να λεμε τι φταιει .... 

Φταιει οτι εχουμε μαθει καποια πραγματα λαθος και ηρθε η ωρα να μειωσουμε τον εγωισμο μας και να καταλαβουμε οτι αυτα δεν ειναι μονο θεωριες καποιου γραφικου που δεν εχει καλα καλα πουλια (του υποφαινομενου ) αλλα σημαντικων ανθρωπων σαν τον γιατρο του σεμιναριου μας (που ειναι και εκτροφεας ! ) και σαν τον G . GONZO που ειναι γνωστος σε ολη την ιταλια για την εμπειρια του και στην κρισιμη εκτροφη των ιθαγενων !


* διευκρινιζω ξανα ,οτι τα παραπανω δινουν το νοημα οσων ειπε ο κ Gonzo και δεν ειναι πιστη μεταφορα τους .Το αληθες οσων μεταφερω  , μπορουν να το πιστοποιησουν οσα μελη μας παραβρεθησαν

----------


## jk21

μερικα αλλα σημεια ....

σε ερωτηση εκτροφεα για φαρμακο που ειχε ποικιλια αντιβιωσεων και οπως τελικα ειπωθηκε απο το γιατρο ,ειχε παραλληλα και κορτιζονη 

τα φαρμακα που περιεχουν κορτιζονη μειωνουν τις φλεγμονες ,αλλα δεν λυνουν ενα προβλημα ,παρα καταστελλουν το ανοσοποιητικο .Δινονται μονο απο πτηνιατρους ,σε περιπτωσεις που αυτο ειναι απαιτητο .η χορηγηση κοκτεηλ αντιβιωσεων γινεται μονο οταν ο γιατρος κρινει απο τη βαρυτητα του προβληματος και σχετικα αντιβιογραμματα ,οτι αυτο ειναι απαιτητο .Αλλιως δημιουργουμε εθισμο των μικροβιων σε αρκετες αντιβιοτικες ουσιες χωρις λογο ,ενω καταστρεφουμε και τα φιλικα βακτηρια


σε ερωτηση για τις λοιμωξεις των οφθαλμων 

μπορει καλλιστα να υπαρξουν λοιμωξεις με πανω απο μια αιτια (παρουσιασθηκαν με slides παραδειγματα ,οπου δεν ειναι σαφες απο την εξωτερικη εμφανιση και μονο ποια ειναι η αιτια 
Αν ο Πανος εχει φωτογραφησει το σχετικο slide  θα σχολιασω συγκρεκριμενα καθε περιπτωση .Θα ελεγα παντως οτι το αρθρακι αυτο  *Καναρίνια με φλεγμονή στο μάτι -> πιθανές αιτίες*δινει την εικονα οσων ακουσαμε .Μοναδικη παρατηρηση οτι συστηνει αποκλειστικα αλοιφη και οχι σταγονες (εκτος των οποιων αλλων φαρμακων χρειαστουν για επιπλεον λοιμωξη με βαθυτερα αιτια ) με εφαρμογη ,αφου καθε φορα καθαριζουμε καλα το ματι ,πριν τη νεα χορηγηση 



περι προβιοτικων .το ph του στομαχουν των πουλιων ειναι χαμηλοτερο των ανθρωπων και η παροχη προβιοτικων δεν εχει παντα αποτελεσμα γιατι μονο ενα μερος τους περνα στο εντερο ,ενω καποιο αλλο πεθαινει στο στομαχι λογω χαμηλου ph .Συστηνει λοιπον και χορηγηση πρεβιοτικων (τροφη των προβιοτικων οργανισμων ) ωστε να ενισχυεται ουσιαστικα η υπαρχουσα καλη πανιδα του εντερου ,μεσω παροχης τροφης της

----------

